# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΚΑΡΤΑΣ ΓΡΑΦΙΚΩΝ ΣΕ LAPTOP

## alex20

Γεια σας σε όλους. Θα ήθελα  μια ερώτηση να κάνω . Έχω το LAPTOP FUJITSU-SIEMENS και θα ήθελα να αλλάξω την κάρτα γραφικών. Αυτη τη στιγμή έχει την ΑΤΙ Χ1400 256ΜΒ και εγώ θέλω να βάλω  512 και άνω αν γίνεται.
 Αν γίνει τελικά πόσο στοιχίζει και από που μπορώ να την προμηθευτώ; Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## stom

Οσο και να φωναζεις, καρτα γραφικων σε λαπτοπ αποκλειεται να αλλαξεις.

----------


## moutoulos

Αλέξη καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ. Θα σε παρακαλέσω να διαβάσεις τους 
*Όροι Εγγραφής & Χρήσης* του φόρουμ, για να διαπιστώσεις οτι δεν
γράφουμε με κεφαλαία.

Στο θέμα μας, εχω την εντύπωση πως σε laptop δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις
αυτό που λες.

----------


## electrifier

Ναι, αλλάζει, βέβαια πρέπει να προσέξεις τί κάρτα θα βάλεις στην αλλαγή ως προς τις ανάγκες ψύξης (το σύστημα ψύξης που έχει το κάθε laptop προορίζεται για τη συγκεκριμένη κάρτα που διαθέτει).

Αλλά το θέμα είναι πως στην αγορά δε νομίζω να βρεις κάπου κι ακόμα κι αν βρεις (?) η τιμή δε θα είναι και πολύ σόι.

Μόνο αν αναζητήσεις μεταχειρισμένη από καμμένο laptop, από κάποιον τεχνικό πχ που του έχουν περισσέψει parts.

----------


## alex20

ρε παιδια συγνωμη τα κεφαλαια σας ενοχλησαν; και άλλωστε εγω μια ερώτηση έκανα αν ενοχλούμε και που ρωτήσαμε τότε τι να πω;

----------


## electrifier

ΟΚ, κάποιος σου απάντησε όμως, αρκέσου στα χρήσιμα πράγματα του θέματος...  :Wink: 

Τα πράγματα έχουν όπως σου είπα.

----------


## her

Στη γλώσσα του internet τα κεφαλαία γράμματα δείχνει ότι ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙΣ.  Επίσης ειναι κουραστικό στο διάβασμα. Δεν ενόχλησε η ερώτηση. Τα κεφαλαία γράμματα ενόχλησαν

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι μόνο σου δεν νομίζω να καταφέρεις να την αλλάξεις. Καλύτερα να το πας σε κάποιο τεχνικό. Ακόμα και αυτός ίσως να μην μπορέσει να σου την αλλάξει την κάρτα σου. Αρκετές κάρτες γραφικών είναι ενσωματωμένες με την μητρική και δεν βγαίνουν αυτές. Είναι περίπλοκο γενικά το θέμα και καλύτερο είναι να πας σε έναν τεχνικό μήπως και στο κάνει.

----------


## electrifier

> Αρκετές κάρτες γραφικών είναι ενσωματωμένες με την μητρική και δεν βγαίνουν αυτές.



Όχι πια τα τελευταία χρόνια, εκτός από τις Intel GPU, που ουσιαστικά είναι ενσωματωμένες στο south bridge, δεν είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό. Η δικιά του βγαίνει.

----------


## moutoulos

> ρε παιδια συγνωμη τα κεφαλαια σας ενοχλησαν; και άλλωστε εγω μια ερώτηση έκανα αν ενοχλούμε και που ρωτήσαμε τότε τι να πω;



Αλέξη δεν ενόχλησαν κανέναν, απλά υπάρχουν στους κανόνες του φόρουμ.
Και καλό είναι να εφαρμόζονται, για να υπάρχει μια αρμονία, και εύκολη
ανάγνωση απο τον αναγνώστη . Να ξέρεις πολλοί δεν διαβάζουν κεφαλαία
ή GreekLish. Εξάλλου απο την στιγμή που γράφεις στο φόρουμ, σημαίνει οτι
έχεις "δεχτεί" τους κανόνες του, και δεν θα έπρεπε να αναρωτιέσαι, γιατί
"αντιδρούν".

Φιλικά

Παιδιά στο θέμα μας ...

----------

